# Where to move to in oz...



## sepo (Oct 18, 2008)

My wife and I are moving to oz in about a year and are trying to find the "best" city for us to move to. My wife is an aussie and I'm a yank.

Here are the criteria:

We don't want to live in a huge city like Sydney
It needs to be NSW as Grandma lives in Coffs Harbour and we want to be close.
Can't be too small, as we would like some decent restaurants and good schools.
Would love to be able to walk to a CBD for a pint and groceries (but that may be asking a bit too much)
There has to be beach and decent surfing
We're cyclists and if there is good road biking or mountain biking, that's a huge bonus.
My adopted son is asian and we'd like to live in a city with some other asians so he doesn't feel like he's the only one. A place were asians are common enough, so he doesn't get a second look.

We visited Curl Curl last summer and the ethinic diversity was great. But when we look at smaller towns on the coast ie Coffs Harbour there seems to be none.

Right now New Castle is #1 on our list. Does anybody have any experience with Newcastle? How are the schools? What is a good area?

Is there a better city that I'm overlooking?


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Newcastle is practically the only area you would consider if you don't want to be in a large city but have some good schools and beach. You will also have a Uni there. You can also consider places like Long Jetty or The Entrance and you will find some beaches, schools and Asians there as well.


----------



## jeremyh (Mar 31, 2011)

*moving*

Just move where there are beaches.


----------



## kelzr87 (Jul 10, 2011)

Yeah i'd say Newcastle also.


----------



## joebilly (Jul 7, 2011)

Curl Curl is a nice place to live! You can always go to Manly to have some fun and you'll be living close to several wonderful beaches.

For myself, I enjoy parties but I prefer to have my place in a calm place, though I'm living in Bondi. That's for practical reasons, for a while... 

Staying somewhere on North Sydney can give you a good sense of peace, not isolation, what can also be good.


----------

